# KCBS judging class in Salt Lake City Utah



## markeli (Apr 12, 2006)

Anyone interested in taking a KCBS judging class? The Utah BBQ Assocation is holding a class on May 13 in Salt Lake City.

I am enclosing a copy of the post from Smokin Joe From www.utahbbq.org 

Let's get the word out - there will be a KCBS Certified BBQ Judge training to be held May 13th at Pat's BBQ, downtown SLC. 

The training should last from 10am to 2pm, and will be led by Ed Roith, KCBS VP and Master BBQ Judge - "The Judge's Judge". 

Download the application HERE (NOTE: I've had reports of people having difficulty opening the app. Right-click, then 'Save Target As...', and that should work.), and send in by May 8th, 2006. We will need all applications by that date for final headcount. 

Smokin'!, 

-joe



Thanks, Mark


----------



## Dutch (Apr 13, 2006)

Mark, I fixed you "HERE" link for the KCBS Judge Training Class. Now when you click on the "HERE" in your post it will take you to the application page.


----------



## markeli (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks Dutch you are so much help.

Mark


----------

